# Bank Statement alternatives



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

For FSWP:
Is there any alternative to bank statement?
Like an affidavite form my father or Property documetns of my father, provind my share?
What If I submit my applciation withouth bank statement?will they refuse my applciation or they will give me chance to address shortcoming?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your father's statement will be of no use. You need to show funds (cash) belonging to you.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks


----------

